# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Can anyone comment on QU-BD's support quality?

## imgod22222

It took me 3 months between ordering on their site and receiving something from them
and ultimately, they had sent me the wrong printer.
Wanted to know if anyone else has similar experiences with them, and how long turn around is for damaged/wrong parts

----------


## Ulaar

Well, if this tells you anything you are ahead of me; I ordered in Jan but they are still sitting on my money and I have not received any product as of yet. I sent a support ticket several months ago and did receive a response but it was smoke blown up my arse. I really wouldn't expect much if my experience has been a bellwether...

----------


## SimianSteam

Ordered a OneUp on the assumption that they'd actually be able to deliver it in their promised timeframe. Saw multiple reports that led me to believe this wasn't going to happen. Took a week to actually get a response out of them, cancelled my order, still waiting on the promised refund a week later.

They're terrible. Avoid QU-BD like the plague.

----------


## Ouserkaf

WARNING! Don't buy this printer, http://store.quintessentialuniversalbuildingdevice.com/  are robbers, i received mine but much parts was missing, i sent much  tickets, but they just ignore them, i'm not the only one, lot of ppl in  my case! i paid $500 + for this printer...﻿ Now they just mark my tickets as resolved!!

My missing parts :
- part D ( received nothing)
- part AA ( missing all them !!!)
- part K ( missing 4 holes)
- part FF ( missing all them !!!)
- part GG (missing all them !!!)
- part HH ( received nothing !!!)
- part JJ ( just received 1)
- part U

missing also 1 spool 2 lb filament...

Keep your money guys, they are robbers!

----------


## BruceLawton

My TwoUp arrived earlier than promised and the parts were complete, except for a few bolts that were easily found at the local hardware store. No complaints there at all. My printer board seems to have died on the second day of use and I have a support ticket on that. We'll see how that goes. Crossing my fingers.

----------


## Ouserkaf

> My TwoUp arrived earlier than promised and the parts were complete, except for a few bolts that were easily found at the local hardware store. No complaints there at all. My printer board seems to have died on the second day of use and I have a support ticket on that. We'll see how that goes. Crossing my fingers.


Good luck dude, you have to know that this compagny is very bad and not honest. When you have problem with them you will just lose as they don't care about complaints of ppl. I still don't have positive answer about them. They said me that some one stole my missing part during delivering, but they don't want do anything.

I hope from my heart that they will close their compagny of scammers and robbers, too many ppl lose money because of them!

I live in France, and by the hell i can't do anything, they are lucky because else i would already make a storm in their compagny of shit!

WARNING : Do never buy something from this compagny !!

http://www.bbb.org/arkansas/business...210/complaints

----------

